# Wie trage ich den Proxy richtig ein?



## Irimaat82 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Herstellung einer Verbindung. 
Ich bin hier in einem Studentennetzwerk mit einem Proxy-Server, doch trotzdem eintragen meiner Proxy-Daten wird keine Verbindung hergestellt.

An der Firewall oder dem Virusprogramm kann es nicht lliegen, da ich eine Verbindung aufbauen kann, wenn ich meinen Laptop nicht im Studentennetzwerk ans Internet anschließe.

Was mache ich beim Eintragen der Proxy-Daten falsch?

Danke für die Hilfe

Mfg



----------------------------------------------
BLASC Quality Feedback Agent                 
----------------------------------------------

DEBUGFILE:
14.10.2006 11:35:36<<- Lade RSS
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> Es werden Proxy Daten verwendet
14.10.2006 11:35:36<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
14.10.2006 11:35:36<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> WoW Build Version: 6005
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> Programm gestartet
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> Timer:1000
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> WoWFileName: G:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> Autoupdate: -1
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> Modus: 31
14.10.2006 11:35:36->> Gold: 0
14.10.2006 11:35:57LoadWebConfig Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
14.10.2006 11:35:571
14.10.2006 11:35:57<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<XML>
 <FOLDERS>
  <DAT>/pub/upload/</DAT>
  <LUA>/pub/upload/</LUA>
 </FOLDERS>
 <FILES>
  <Knownid>http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat</Knownid>
  <en_Knownid>http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat</en_Knownid>
  <Loader>BlascLoader.exe</Loader>
 </FILES>
 <Application Name="BLASC">
  <ExeName>BLASC.exe</ExeName>
 <Params>noloader</Params>
 <Path>pub/setup/</Path>
 <FileList>http://www.blasc.de/BLASCLoader.xml</FileList>
 <FTPHost>62.146.108.150</FTPHost>
 <FTPAnonym>1</FTPAnonym> 
</Application>
</XML>

14.10.2006 11:36:03->> Manueller Datenabgleich
14.10.2006 11:36:03<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
14.10.2006 11:36:03<<- Suche nach G:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\IRIMAAT\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
14.10.2006 11:36:03<<- Datei gefunden G:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\IRIMAAT\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
14.10.2006 11:36:03->> Suche abgeschlossen
14.10.2006 11:36:03->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
14.10.2006 11:36:03->> Aktuelles Profil: IRIMAAT
14.10.2006 11:36:03->> Aktuelle Datei: G:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\IRIMAAT\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
14.10.2006 11:36:03->> FTP: Connecting to 141.30.217.10.
14.10.2006 11:36:03->> FTP: Connected.
14.10.2006 11:36:32->> FTP: Disconnected.
14.10.2006 11:36:32<<- Verbindung zum BLASC Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
14.10.2006 11:36:32<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
14.10.2006 11:36:32<<- FEHLER1: Connection Closed Gracefully.
----------------------------------------------


----------



## Roran (14. Oktober 2006)

Aktiviere das Häkchen bei „ProxyServer aktivieren“ nur wenn du wirklich einen Proxyserver verwendest. 
Ansonsten kann es vorkommen das BLASC keine Verbindung zum BLASC Server herstellen kann.
Wenn du einen ProxyServer verwendest, dann aktiviere das Häkchen.
Trage in den Feldern die entsprechenden Werte ein.

*Hostname* = Name des Proxyservers
*Benutzername* = Anmeldename am Proxyserver
*Passwort* = Passwort für den Proxyserver
*Port* = Port auf dem der Proxyserver angesprochen werden soll
*Typ* = Servertypen. Wähle hier den entsprechenden Typ aus den dein Server unterstütz.

Für diese Abgaben wende dich an dem Admin der für Euer Netzwerk zuständig ist.
Denn du mußt dich am Proxy als Berächtigt Ausweisen, damit die Verbindung klappen soll.


----------

